# Powerline died, need networking advice



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have one HD DVR, a HR20-700, that has been networked via a powerline connection for a few years. I don't have SWM, still operating on a Zinwell 16x multiswitch. The network connection has been spotty for several months, with many occasions where I was unable to connect. Sometimes just unplugging the Ethernet cable from the adapter and reseating it would work for awhile. A few days ago the adapter died, it won't light up at all. I tried it in several outlets with the same results. I have been unable to find a replacement adapter, it is a TTI that I got from D*, with a powerstrip adapter on the router side. This is no longer available on the D* website, they only have the CCK. 

What are my options for getting connected? Could I try to get another set of powerline adapters? I'm concerned that a wireless connection will not be strong enough. Thanks.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Wireless should be just fine for VOD under normal conditions. Do you have wifi setup at your house already and, if so, do you have any connectivity issues in the vicinity of your DVR? Powerline would probably be equivalent to wireless in most situations. Really, either will work with VOD and TVapps.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I do have wifi, and don't think there are any connectivity issues. I frequently use wifi on my iPad in this location with no problems. Thanks for the input.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

then you might be interested in the DirecTV's wireless DECA adapter. It wirelessly connects your HDDVR to your network.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

"peds48" said:


> then you might be interested in the DirecTV's wireless DECA adapter. It wirelessly connects your HDDVR to your network.


I thought the DECA adapter only worked with the SWM setup, is that not correct?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

eileen22 said:


> I thought the DECA adapter only worked with the SWM setup, is that not correct?


The Wireless DECA adapter works with any setup, it should serve your HR20 just fine.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

samrs said:


> The Wireless DECA adapter works with any setup, it should serve your HR20 just fine.


I have one HR-20 yet it works fine with DECA!


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I may be confused, is the DECA adapter the same thing as the CCK?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

eileen22 said:


> I may be confused, is the DECA adapter the same thing as the CCK?


No, Each receiver that doesnt have DECA built-in will need one to use the coax for networking.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

"CCarncross" said:


> No, Each receiver that doesnt have DECA built-in will need one to use the coax for networking.


So would I need the DECA adapter and the CCK for my HR20-700 to connect via wifi?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

No, the wireless cinema connection kit (CCK-W) works with DECA or a stand alone box without DECA. In your case, it would simply plug into the ethernet port on your HR20-700. The nice thing about this unit is that it's compatible with DECA if you go that route in the future.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Go Beavs" said:


> No, the wireless cinema connection kit (CCK-W) works with DECA or a stand alone box without DECA. In your case, it would simply plug into the ethernet port on your HR20-700. The nice thing about this unit is that it's compatible with DECA if you go that route in the future.


Please excuse my ignorance, but what is the difference? Is DECA used with a SWM/Whole Home setup, and what exactly does the DECA adapter do? I think I read somewhere on this board that if you have DECA you don't need the CCK. Is that correct, and do you definitely need the DECA adapter on a HR20 if you want Whole Home? But the DECA adapter alone won't get you connected to your wifi network unless you have Whole Home? Is the DECA adapter used to network multiple HR boxes?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

DECA is simply a way to put ethernet over coax wiring. Using DECA requires a SWiM setup.

The DECA adapters allow multiple receivers in your home to be networked over the same coax cables that bring the satellite signals to them. H/HR24 and above receivers have DECA built in to them and don't require an adapter.

The CCK connects the coax network to your router and is simply a special DECA adapter that isn't powered by the receiver. The CCK-W can connect to the router via wifi and can also be used as a wireless ethernet bridge without DECA.

Here's some reading for you:

DECA networking FAQ: Link
Wireless CCK First Look: Link
Whole Home Service FAQ thread: Link


----------

